# New Guy Joining the Forum



## sandman (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, everybody!

I'm the new guy here but I've been in the hobby since...OH, GAWD...1971!

Yea, I know, a long time.

In the "between time" I've been into stick & tissue airplanes, R/C, that was a big bust!  , Model Rockets, boat building (I have a fleet of 4 boats I've built since I live about 1,000' from Lake Huron.) and my biggest passion, woodworking.

As for my screen name, sandman, my wife gave me that name, I always come in the house from my workshop covered in sawdust.

I've been out of the hobby for a long time and I'm ashamed to say my layout has stood idle and collected a lot of dust.

I have a period pike based about the 1900's, obviously all steam. I've loosly patterned it after a "paper railroad" I found documentation for in an old store attic in my home town dated 1896.

There is a bill from a company in Detroit, Michigan for some printing and a letter sent to the Secretary of Railroads concerning the start up of the "LEXINGTON & UTICA RAILROAD"

I have hand layed track, wooden structures and all of my equipment is lettered for the Lexington & Utica Railroad Co. and heavily weathered.

All of my switches are hand thrown and electrically my layout is kind of dated with dual cab common rail. But hey, the last time I was into this hobby nobody had a computer!

Here's a few pics of the "snow train" being prepped for a big storm.


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to the board, and thanks for sharing the photos. That shay looks cool.


----------



## sandman (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, the shay is, I think, an old PFM brass made in Japan about 40 years ago.

It still runs great!

The locos behind the rotary snow blower are old Roundhouse consolidation kits.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Those pictures are great


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to the boards.

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

welcome Sandman.
I like my lakes small and warm


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome Sandman:thumbsup:

We've been in the hobby about the same amount of time...'74 for me. That rotary looks awfully familiar


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome Sandman, Thanks for the great pictures. How big is your layout? It sure looks mighty nice. Hope you become a regular as I am sure you have a vast storehouse of knowledge and experience to add to our forum.


----------



## sandman (Feb 18, 2009)

Don Chovanec said:


> Welcome Sandman, Thanks for the great pictures. How big is your layout? It sure looks mighty nice. Hope you become a regular as I am sure you have a vast storehouse of knowledge and experience to add to our forum.


Thanks for all the welcomes.

No scenery but here's a drawing of my trackplan it's operational but just barely. It's been unattended for a very long time.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Sandman, That's a nice size layout. Track plan looks good. Thanks


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Enter the Sandman!*

Hi Sandman,
Welcome to the forum and may I ask where do you hail from. Your're doing the Lexington & Utica so maybe your from the Mohawk valley in central NY. or Eastern NY. What up?


----------



## sandman (Feb 18, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hi Sandman,
> Welcome to the forum and may I ask where do you hail from. Your're doing the Lexington & Utica so maybe your from the Mohawk valley in central NY. or Eastern NY. What up?


Actually it's in Michigan. It was a paper railroad (never really existed). Supposedly to haul logs from Lexington, Michigan to a lumber mull in Utica Michigan.


----------

